# Stolen Radio



## Lonerider (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a 2011 Outback 280RS which got broken into the radio was stolen they unscrewed the mount and then cut the wires to the radio. Does anyone have a diagram of where the wires go? it also had a switch for outside speakers. I've sent Keystone a e-mail but no return e-mail from them. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

You probably have your manual but just in case: JCD 2010 AM/FM/CD PLAYER

The best advice I can give is to go to each speaker and loose it from its mount, take note of the wires attachments (2ea for each speaker), the red wire is your hot lead, and the black wire is battery/chassis ground. The diagram on page 5 of the manual gives you all you should need. If all else fails you can use an ohm meter to determine wire pin out.

I am assuming that you will opt for a different player as the JCD 2010 is not the greatest. Jensen does make other players and I have noticed that a lot of members here have upgraded speakers. Good luck with your research and glad to hear that the radio was the only item of value missing. Can't believe I .... errrr ... they left the TV.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Leedek said:


> You probably have your manual but just in case: JCD 2010 AM/FM/CD PLAYER
> 
> The best advice I can give is to go to each speaker and loose it from its mount, take note of the wires attachments (2ea for each speaker), the red wire is your hot lead, and the black wire is battery/chassis ground. The diagram on page 5 of the manual gives you all you should need. If all else fails you can use an ohm meter to determine wire pin out.
> 
> I am assuming that you will opt for a different player as the JCD 2010 is not the greatest. Jensen does make other players and I have noticed that a lot of members here have upgraded speakers. Good luck with your research and glad to hear that the radio was the only item of value missing. Can't believe I .... errrr ... they left the TV.


The stock TV's the put in the trailers are such junk, I can easily see why somebody wouldn't bother stealing it!

DAN


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Can't say we have had any trouble with the T V. Then again , with the antenna, we get only one or two channels anyway !(we have had it hooked up to cable this year, and it worked OK) As for the radio , that is the thing, I can't believe they stole!!! This will give the opportunity for Lonerider to get a better , easier to use radio!!!


----------



## Lonerider (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys They also took the tv and some tools and other stuff I had in the camper. Guess I'll just have to meter out the speaker wiring. Was just hoping someone would know which wires were which in the camper itself trying to get a short cut lol Thanks again!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Curious, how did they get in? Where was the trailer when it was broken into? I am pretty paranoid about somebody breaking into our trailer even though it is parked in our backyard. We have a ton of electronics and gear in there, would be pretty expensive to replace. I always keep my trailer locked, even during the day when I am home.

DAN


----------



## Lonerider (Jul 22, 2010)

It was my property in northern Mi. I've kept it up there during the summer for the last 4 years never had a problem. they pried open the window on the back slide out how they manage to crawl thru the 10 inch window I have no idea must of been some skinny ones lol luckly they didn't take the time to get the 4 wheeler I had in the frt garage. but did get me for ovr a thousand dollars worth of tools and equipment. Some people just have no respect for others stuff!


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Lonerider said:


> It was my property in northern Mi. I've kept it up there during the summer for the last 4 years never had a problem. they pried open the window on the back slide out how they manage to crawl thru the 10 inch window I have no idea must of been some skinny ones lol luckly they didn't take the time to get the 4 wheeler I had in the frt garage. but did get me for ovr a thousand dollars worth of tools and equipment. Some people just have no respect for others stuff!


That's exactly how they got into ours this past winter while it was in storage. My DH repaired the window instead of replacing it. They stole the "hidden" game camera he had placed in it trying to catch the perps that were breaking into campers in storage. Next year, we are going someplace else.


----------



## Lonerider (Jul 22, 2010)

I won't be leaving it there no more. as far as the perps, They are all setting in county jail. they also hit a store and a few other places. but all 5 were caught and arrested.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Lonerider said:


> I won't be leaving it there no more. as far as the perps, They are all setting in county jail. they also hit a store and a few other places. but all 5 were caught and arrested.


*Get your hands up Varmit...









Dagnabbit, don't you drop the TV. Youse just raise it over your head 'til I says don't!* *







*


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Lonerider said:


> I won't be leaving it there no more. as far as the perps, They are all setting in county jail. they also hit a store and a few other places. but all 5 were caught and arrested.


That is good to hear! Did they recover any of your gear?


----------



## Lonerider (Jul 22, 2010)

they recovered a couple of my paintball guns but that was it. Will have to wait them to release them whenever that will be.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Lonerider - The wiring of our Jensen JCD2010 player is somewhat crazy but I have traced it out. See the diagrams below for details. I am certain you will need to determine the wire color code for one set of speakers. Inside speakers are pretty easy to get to so once you know them you are ready to get with it. The Jensen manual is more a guide than a bible. The diagrams below show what I have in my 2011 210RS but it should help anyone with a radio replacement. It was a bit of a challenge but now it's here for anyone to look at. Any questions... just ask.

HINT: View the attached in greater detail by increasing the magnification in your browser.


----------



## Lonerider (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank You for taking the time to post this for me! It's really appreciated!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

A quick note to assist anyone that tries to view and print a photo on line.

1. Open the photo and get the largest presentation you can in you browser. 
2. Press the Function (fn) and then the Print Screen (prt scr) key. This takes a snapshot of your screen and places it on the Clipboard.
3.Open your photo editing software of your choice. I use free software; Paint.net.
4. In your editing software go to the edit function and click on "Paste".
5. The image pasted to your screen is the full screen capture that includes the image you want to print.
6. You can cut and paste any portion of the image to a new image or copy it to a document and manipulate it there.

There are always ways to get and image from online to your PC. Right click on any image and view the options. i.e. "Save Picture as" ; "copy" ; "Print Picture" Heck if you are really taken by the photo you can "Set as Background"

Sorry to get rambling but I know it can be frustrating to try and print something from the computer to a hard copy in hand. Have a good day and good luck.









NOTE: When a photo is opened in a browser window all you need do is click on FILE and select PRINT PREVIEW from the drop down box. You will see the photo and two window/drop down boxes: ONE PAGE VIEW & SHRINK TO FIT. Click on Shrink to Fit and adjust the % of size until it displays what you want on your page. Click print and you have you photo.


----------

